# emerge munin schlägt fehl

## Hollowman

Hallo

Ich würde gerne Munin installieren. Das geht aber nicht. Ich habs mit beiden Versionen im portage probiert. Beide Produzieren den selben Fehler.

```
Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/selinux_avcstat

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/sensors_

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/swap

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/tcp

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/threads

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/uptime

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/vlan_

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/vlan_inetuse_

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/vlan_linkuse_

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/vserver_cpu_

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/vserver_loadavg

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/vserver_resources

Installing build/plugins/node.d.linux/yum

mv /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/libexec/munin/plugins/*.adv /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/libexec/munin

mv: Aufruf von stat für „/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/libexec/munin/plugins/*.adv“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make: [install-plugins-prime] Fehler 1 (ignoriert)

./install-sh -m 0644 build/plugins/plugins.history /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/libexec/munin/plugins/

./install-sh -m 0644 build/plugins/plugin.sh /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/libexec/munin/plugins/

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man1 /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man5 /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man8

./install-sh -m 0644 build/doc/munin-node.conf.5 /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man5/

./install-sh -m 0644 build/doc/munin.conf.5 /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man5/

./install-sh -m 0644 build/doc/munin-graph.8 /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man8/

./install-sh -m 0644 build/doc/munin-update.8 /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man8/

./install-sh -m 0644 build/doc/munin-limits.8 /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man8/

./install-sh -m 0644 build/doc/munin-html.8 /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man8/

./install-sh -m 0644 build/doc/munin-cron.8 /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man8/

./install-sh -m 0644 build/doc/munin-check.8 /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man8/

./install-sh -m 0644 build/doc/munin.8 /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/share/man/man8/

!!! newins: /usr/portage/net-analyzer/munin/files/munin-1.3.2-plugins.conf does not exist

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2387:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       newins "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-1.3.2-plugins.conf munin-node || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/work/munin-1.4.5'

 * QA Notice: file does not exist:

 * 

 *      newins: /usr/portage/net-analyzer/munin/files/munin-1.3.2-plugins.conf does not exist

```

Wenn ich ein ls -l /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/munin-1.4.5-r1/image//usr/libexec/munin/plugins/ mache, sehe ich auch keine *.adv Dateien.

Gibts da irgendwie ne Lösung?

Arch ist x86 auf nem Via C7.

Sebastian

----------

## foomor

Hey, I don't really understand what is written here, but I guess you had the same issue as me.

Here is a solution https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6458791.html

----------

## Hollowman

@ foomor

Great, thanks a lot. This is the solution.

Donwload the Manifest, copy it to /usr/portage/net-analyzer/munin/ and then emerge --sync

Auf Deutsch:

Das Minifest aus dem Lin von foomor runter laden und dann nochmal emerge --sync aufrufen. Danach geht die Installation durch.

Sebastian

----------

## firefly

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> @ foomor
> 
> Great, thanks a lot. This is the solution.
> 
> Donwload the Manifest, copy it to /usr/portage/net-analyzer/munin/ and then emerge --sync
> ...

 

es sollte auch ohne das kopieren funktionieren, wenn eh gesynct wird. Da durch den sync die Datei wieder überschrieben wird.

----------

